
Quantum gas goes below absolute zero - rosstex
http://www.nature.com/news/quantum-gas-goes-below-absolute-zero-1.12146
======
gus_massa
The experiment is interesting, but the press article has a misleading title.
The problem is that negative (Kelvin) temperatures are hotter than positive
(Kelvin) temperature.

So the title should be: "Quantum gas goes above infinite to a negative
absolute temperature (nature.com)"

More details:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_temperature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_temperature)

